# another HUGE rescue!!!!!!



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Well my LPS is closing down due to many "anonymous (ok, well calls by me and a couple humane society and *P.A.P.P.S. friends)" calls to local authorities regarding poor care of their animals (they kept a monky in a small hanging cage, bettas in cups half as small as petsmart keep theirs in, most of their other fish were dead, the gerbils were always lethargic, the puppies generally had broken tails and kennel cough, I could go on and on about how terrible this place is.... but I wont). The local humane society is taking in all dogs, cats, rabbits, monkey, and lizards. The rest (gerbils, guinea pigs, hamsters, birds, goldfish, betta fish, plecos, parrot fish, and snakes) are under *P.A.P.P.S. (People against purchasing from petstores)care. With a couple calls, the head of PAPPS was able to rent out a local warehouse type thing where the animals can stay. A guinea pig, a lavender corn snake, and a boa constrictor were assigned to me (they stay at the warehouse, they are just my responsibility to care for). I volunteered to take the bettas (there are about 50 of them) home because the warehouse hardly gets up to 60 degrees. The lights and heaters that they have need to go to the more delicate creatures, so only the strongest bettas would have made it out. The tiny female bettas are in mini kritter 
totes and the tank shown below because I don't have the funds or room for anything better. The males have small critter keepers, 2.5g bowls, and 1g tupperware tubs. I'll keep you updated! Oh, and the other picture is taz, the completle finless male in his cup before being transfered to the tub.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank god someone cares about those bettas to take care of them! They are better off with you than the petshop. I don't get how people can keep any animal in that bad of conditions. It's so sad how animals can be treated.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH THAT'S TERRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TT^TT
How could somone just watch a creature suffer like that?!?!?!?
You're A WONDERFUL person for taking it upon yourself to care for some of those animals in their time of need!
I'll be praying for them and I hope you find people to adopt them soon!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

thats awesome that all the pets are now getting the care they need. it really is sad that this had to happen. it gived the pet stores that actually care for their animals and keeps them in good condition a bad name.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Those poor creatures!!! :C

I wish I was nearby you, I'd love to help out...


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow thats sad im sorry to hear about that. I actually work at petsmart, but thank god my manager is a total pet lover, even for the bettas though we do keep them in those cups if one looks like somthing could even be slightly wrong we bring it into the sick room and it gets its own 5gallon until we think its better and it goes up for adoption at that point if an employee hasnt already taken it.

When we sell our fish we give care guides and go over things over and over again with people to ensure the fish will be in a good home, even if they have had bettas before we drill them. We suggest nothing less than a 1gallon and we are allowed to refuse sales to people we dont see fit right and have many times before. I know not all petsmarts are as 'anal' as we are about things but im glad we are. If you were around california i'd be more than happy to help you with your fishies, your doin a great thing. <3


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! These poor little guys... I'm afraid that some of them just won't make it, but I'll try! They will all be posted on craigslist in a couple days (or weeks depending on how long it takes for them to recover) The boa I was assighned is amazing.... But he is so big (the size doesn't scare me, its just that what I have to feed something that size scares me!) The lavender corn snake will need some socialization, but I am sure he will go soon! The guinea pig is just adorable, but he has slight wet tail, so he will take a bit. I have a few female bettas less than half an inch in size, and they are just adorable!!! Hopefully I will be able to part with all of them!!!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

RedBetta said:


> Wow thats sad im sorry to hear about that. I actually work at petsmart, but thank god my manager is a total pet lover, even for the bettas though we do keep them in those cups if one looks like somthing could even be slightly wrong we bring it into the sick room and it gets its own 5gallon until we think its better and it goes up for adoption at that point if an employee hasnt already taken it.
> 
> When we sell our fish we give care guides and go over things over and over again with people to ensure the fish will be in a good home, even if they have had bettas before we drill them. We suggest nothing less than a 1gallon and we are allowed to refuse sales to people we dont see fit right and have many times before. I know not all petsmarts are as 'anal' as we are about things but im glad we are. If you were around california i'd be more than happy to help you with your fishies, your doin a great thing. <3


I wanna go work there! lol! Thats awesome! Sadly our LPS have pretty horrid fish conditions. 4 or 5 of them sell puppies, and 2 sell large exotic animals..... I guess I live right next to the state with the most puppy mills in America, but still...... I just don't get how people can do that... Anyway, your petsmart sounds great! I am surprised you guys take such good care of all of your fish. Even really nice fish stores don't always do that! Good for you and keep up the good work!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

aww I would take one off your hands if I didn't live so far away. Good work on helping those animals! That's a really good thing you did taking them in


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks  sadly taz, the yellow finless betta who was a favorite among everyone doesn't look so good. He is struggling to breath, and having random spazz attacks. I'm going to try lowering he water level so there are just 2-3 inches left so he can reach the surface, but that and aquarium salt is really all i can do.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what an awesome thing you are doing!! I hope all the animals get good homes.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Good for you for making a stand!
I hope all those animals get well placed, they deserve it!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

veganchick said:


> Well my LPS is closing down due to many "anonymous (ok, well calls by me and a couple humane society and *P.A.P.P.S. friends)" calls to local authorities regarding poor care of their animals (they kept a monky in a small hanging cage, bettas in cups half as small as petsmart keep theirs in, most of their other fish were dead, the gerbils were always lethargic, the puppies generally had broken tails and kennel cough, I could go on and on about how terrible this place is.... but I wont). The local humane society is taking in all dogs, cats, rabbits, monkey, and lizards. The rest (gerbils, guinea pigs, hamsters, birds, goldfish, betta fish, plecos, parrot fish, and snakes) are under *P.A.P.P.S. (People against purchasing from petstores)care. With a couple calls, the head of PAPPS was able to rent out a local warehouse type thing where the animals can stay. A guinea pig, a lavender corn snake, and a boa constrictor were assigned to me (they stay at the warehouse, they are just my responsibility to care for). I volunteered to take the bettas (there are about 50 of them) home because the warehouse hardly gets up to 60 degrees. The lights and heaters that they have need to go to the more delicate creatures, so only the strongest bettas would have made it out. The tiny female bettas are in mini kritter
> totes and the tank shown below because I don't have the funds or room for anything better. The males have small critter keepers, 2.5g bowls, and 1g tupperware tubs. I'll keep you updated! Oh, and the other picture is taz, the completle finless male in his cup before being transfered to the tub.


 

Perhaps a large rubbermaid tub,heater ,and sponge filter would better accomodate the 50 fishes? Would imagine they would enjoy the room and water changes wouldn't be needed as frequently. Rubbermaid tubs,buckets, are pretty cheap at walmart.
In my view,, too many fish in one small container, isn't much of an improvement over one fish in a cup.Opinions Vary


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

1077 said:


> Perhaps a large rubbermaid tub,heater ,and sponge filter would better accomodate the 50 fishes? Would imagine they would enjoy the room and water changes wouldn't be needed as frequently. Rubbermaid tubs,buckets, are pretty cheap at walmart.
> In my view,, too many fish in one small container, isn't much of an improvement over one fish in a cup.Opinions Vary


I think what veganchick has them is perfectly fine for now. She would have to get a lot of rubbermaid containers, and that would be really pricey. I think she has them one betta per smallish container. 50 bettas is a lot if you think about how males need separate containers.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Noko said:


> I think what veganchick has them is perfectly fine for now. She would have to get a lot of rubbermaid containers, and that would be really pricey. I think she has them one betta per smallish container. 50 bettas is a lot if you think about how males need separate containers.


 Believe she said they were female bettas. Rubbermaid tub would hold quite a few. Males would present a problem. Three gal buckets are cheaper than these "critter keepers"


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

There ought to be more people like you Veganchick. Thanks for caring.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Woooow!! THANK YOU.

That is terrible about how they kept their animals. 

If I were closer, I'd help you out and take care of some of them.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

1077 said:


> Believe she said they were female bettas. Rubbermaid tub would hold quite a few. Males would present a problem. Three gal buckets are cheaper than these "critter keepers"


There are males and females. Most all are fairly sick and I'm afraid it would kill them all off it I put them in a tank with a billion different fish and a billion different disease types spreading. There is one fish in every container. I do have a few rubber made tubs, but I will need pics of all these fish for their adoption adds, and they are much easier to see in nice fish tanks. Plus if people come to look at them in person, it is a much nicer looking. I KNOW that a half gallon is WAAAAAAAAAAY to small to permanently house a betta fish (I never permanently keep one in anything less than 4g, and I like to keep most in 12g tanks) but I could NOT fit 63 4g or larger tanks in my house, none the less maintain them all (with the sick fish they need daily water changes). I am sorry that you feel I am abusing these fish.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

veganchick said:


> Well my LPS is closing down due to many "anonymous (ok, well calls by me and a couple humane society and *P.A.P.P.S. friends)" calls to local authorities regarding poor care of their animals (they kept a monky in a small hanging cage, bettas in cups half as small as petsmart keep theirs in, most of their other fish were dead, the gerbils were always lethargic, the puppies generally had broken tails and kennel cough, I could go on and on about how terrible this place is.... but I wont). The local humane society is taking in all dogs, cats, rabbits, monkey, and lizards.
> 
> 
> Wanted to say thank you for caring. Ive not encountered any pet stores like this in delaware we just dont have them anymore. I hate any animal,reptile , fish or living thing in general living in those conditions. No living being should live like that & I hate that humans down grade the quality of life of animals of any kind for the sake of $.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks. It just horrifies me what some people will do..... Sadly enough it was being run by an elementary school science teacher who was, I am glad to say, fined more money than I have ever had in my possesion.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I'm glad that you saved all of them. I hope they get all loving homes.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I think you are doing an excellent job so far veganchick. What you have all the bettas in for now is fine for I think they would prefer getting taken care of rather than being able to swim all over the place. I underastand how hard it is to create the best conditions possible for all of those bettas because I volunteer at an animal shelter for abused and neglected animals. The dogs don't care if they only get a walk a day and are outside in decent sized pens. Sure they would love if they had a big field to themselves, but they just apprectiate being looked after, and feeling safer. I wish you luck with all the bettas!</


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! yah I volunteer with my local animal shelters too! Good for you for doing that! If I had the mone and tha space I would buy a giant 200 acre lot and start a farm for rescue horses dogs and cats reptiles, birds, ect and they would all have tons of room, but sadly thats a bit unrealistic at the moment...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! Good for you, Veganchick! Good luck with your rescues.

I think I may have mentioned this before, but you can't link us directly to an image you have on your computer. If you need help with uploading pictures, I can PM you a guide if you want.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow I bet thoses bettas are lucky that you came along and saved them


----------



## GawfFish (Feb 4, 2010)

Good for you, veganchick. The world needs more people like you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Veganchick, I bet you'll have that farm for rescued animals one of these days.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Wow! Good for you, Veganchick! Good luck with your rescues.
> 
> I think I may have mentioned this before, but you can't link us directly to an image you have on your computer. If you need help with uploading pictures, I can PM you a guide if you want.


That would be awesome! I have figured it out on petfinder but I'm having some issues on here!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm glad you're there to help the fishies. I bet it's a LOT of work. It's wonderful that people care so much about the little guys. Too bad not everyone sees them like we do.

My husband and I always talk about taking in geriatric basset hounds, cause we love ours so much.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

veganchick said:


> There are males and females. Most all are fairly sick and I'm afraid it would kill them all off it I put them in a tank with a billion different fish and a billion different disease types spreading. There is one fish in every container. I do have a few rubber made tubs, but I will need pics of all these fish for their adoption adds, and they are much easier to see in nice fish tanks. Plus if people come to look at them in person, it is a much nicer looking. I KNOW that a half gallon is WAAAAAAAAAAY to small to permanently house a betta fish (I never permanently keep one in anything less than 4g, and I like to keep most in 12g tanks) but I could NOT fit 63 4g or larger tanks in my house, none the less maintain them all (with the sick fish they need daily water changes). I am sorry that you feel I am abusing these fish.


 

Don't get me wrong , I have no doubt that fish are sick, and that proper diet along with improved water conditions will go a long way towards restoring the fishes health. Water changes alone more often as not will allow a fishes immune sytem to combat all manner of Illness without the need for medication which should always be last resort.IMHO.
I am assuming it will be some weeks before the fish are offered for adoption and is why I suggested a tub or bucket. There ,,,the fish are easily treated if meds are needed,proper doses of meds are easier to figure.no chance of spreading possible parasites or bacterial pathogens to numerous tanks,bowls,etc. Water changes that will provide the best benefits are easier,and maintaining temperatures that don't fluctuate as easily as they do in smaller containers are also made easier.
You only need to treat one container rather than twenty or thirty if medications are needed. 
Personally, I think what you are doing is admirable. Just trying to point out things that may make it esier for you while at the same time,, providing the fishes with some benefits as well.
If I could house all the young females in one tub, then that is what I would do were it me. Once the fish were healthy ,I might then place them in tank for photos or viewing.
I would not indiscriminately begin medicating already stressed fish until I observed what a couple weeks of daily or twice daily water changes and proper diet did for the fish which I'mn sure is what you are planning.
If as last resort, I felt medication was the way forward,, I would use one set of tools for sick tank or tanks. I would not use same net,cups,syphons,glass scrapers,sponges,etc from one tank to another and by keeping the number of sick fishes confined to as few containers as possible,,, things will be much easier to manage. Opinions Vary.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

only fish with serious ick are currently being medicated. The rest have just clean water and some have a bit of aquarium salt. I would love to keep them all together, but it would really be stressful because most all of them are sick and they would transfer disease to the others who are already sick, which I am not willing to risk. Each fish came with his or her own cup, and they are each labled so that is not an issue. As for the temp, I have them under reptile heating lights and their tanks are staying at a constant 79 degrees. (I am measuring the one on the far right, far left, and in the middle). Daily 100% water changes are needed wheather in a large tub or small, soI would prefer smaller. I am sorry If I sound rude. I am not trying to be at all, but this is what works for me, and many of the fish already look tons better! Now I am working on finding hideouts for all of them because most have noting in their tank, or maybe just a small plant. I am thinking I'll go grab some java moss because its really cheap in bulk at my LFS


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Just a quick question, can I feed the bettas sea monkeys? I think sea monkeys are a type of brine shrimp....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep. They are the same thing that you get when you buy brine shrimp eggs.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, thanks! Everybody gets a tastey dinner tonight!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MMMmmm, yummy shrimp! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! even the lethargic bettas had no touble gobbling them down!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't forget the shrimp sauce!!  LOL


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ha! I forgot it but the fishies didn't seem to mind too much!Decided to set up about 6 brine shrimp tanks so that I will always have some around. Currently only one has live shrimp in it. The others only have eggs. My white CT female was adopted yesterday by a friend on another forum who lives a couple blocks away. She has a 6g eclipse all to herself now!!


----------

